# KDE 4.2 aufsetzen - Packetliste

## alex00

Will heute KDE 4.2 aufsetzen und frage mich wie ich am besten eine Packetliste (will das Teil komplett haben) am besten in mein keyword File bekomme. Kann mir da wer helfen? Gibt es da einen Befhelt?

Danke

----------

## Necoro

Man könnte autounmask nehmen ...

Und im Deutschen schreibt man Paket noch immer ohne 'c' ....

----------

## Josef.95

Du könntest zb auch einfach die Liste von kdebase-4.2-set nehmen

siehe http://git.overlays.gentoo.org/gitweb/?p=proj/kde.git;a=blob_plain;f=sets/kdebase-4.2;hb=HEAD

damit solltest du das allermeiste für ein kdebase-meta schon zusammenhaben.

MfG

----------

## Max Steel

Was auch noch funktioniert ist falls du das kde-portage Overlay zumindest mal gespeichert hast ist:

cat /usr/local/portage/layman/kde-portage/sets/kde*4.2 >> /etc/portage/package.keywords/kde-4.2

(Wenn es package.keywords ein Ordner ist)

oder

```
echo "------------KDE 4.2-----------" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

cat /usr/local/portage/layman/kde-portage/sets/kde*4.2 >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

echo "---------Ende KDE 4.2---------" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

(Für bessere Gliederung die 2 echo Befehle.)

(Wenn package.keywords eine Datei ist)

Wenn du dann noch die kde*-meta Pakete in die Datei einträgst kannst du einfach emerge -a kde-meta:4.2 verwenden.

```
kde-base/kde-meta:4.2

kde-base/kdeaccessibility-meta:4.2

kde-base/kdeadmin-meta:4.2

kde-base/kdeartwork-meta:4.2

kde-base/kdebase-meta:4.2

kde-base/kdeedu-meta:4.2

kde-base/kdegames-meta:4.2

kde-base/kdegraphics-meta:4.2

kde-base/kdemultimedia-meta:4.2

kde-base/kdenetwork-meta:4.2

kde-base/kdepim-meta:4.2

kde-base/kdetoys-meta:4.2

kde-base/kdeutils-meta:4.2
```

----------

## alex00

```
 emerge @kdebase @kdegames 
```

[/code]

geht auch nicht, weil es kein "kdebase" gibt. Man was ist da los?????

----------

## mrsteven

So weit ich weiß gibt es noch keine offiziellen Sets für KDE 4. Nimm also am besten einfach die Meta-Ebuilds aus dem offiziellen Portage-Tree, also z.B.:

```
emerge -a kdebase-meta kdegames-meta
```

----------

## revargne

Um KDE wirklich komplett zu bekommen würde sich wohl das Paket kde-meta empfehlen.

Und, wie Necoro schon anmerkte, kannst Du dann alles, was für kde-meta benötigt wird mit

```
autounmask kde-base/kde-meta-4.2
```

in die keywords eintragen lassen.

----------

